# Million dollars worth of cast iron pipe rejected



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

The local suppliers didn't get the job so they went up to see what the zillion dollar hotel had drop shipped. It's still all bunked up so the fellows took pics and sent them to the building dept. Country of origin, China. Ansi # good, UPC code good , Date and year... No time stamp. The head plumbing inspector called the gc and told them the pipe would be rejected if they put it in. Hehe.. Probably bought it on ebay. I wish they'd let them install it and then rejected it.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

K2 said:


> The local suppliers didn't get the job so they went up to see what the zillion dollar hotel had drop shipped. It's still all bunked up so the fellows took pics and sent them to the building dept. Country of origin, China. Ansi # good, UPC code good , Date and year... No time stamp. The head plumbing inspector called the gc and told them the pipe would be rejected if they put it in. Hehe.. Probably bought it on ebay. I wish they'd let them install it and then rejected it.


Woohoo!

Was this head inspector state or county or city?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

22rifle said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Was this head inspector state or county or city?


County and city.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

They shouldn't let 9 year olds make pipe anyway. 12 should be the minimum age.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, we showed you the passports, the labor department web site just had the age wrong - don't worry - we corrected the issue :sweatdrop:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

My crystal ball sees a wavier... yes... a waiver in the future of that pipe....

That or Hung Lo is gonna be on the next plane with a fresh ink pad and a little stamp that says "14:31:29" on it.


----------



## AJX4 (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbsuplease follow up with this to see if they lhad to replace it all


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

AJX4 said:


> :thumbsuplease follow up with this to see if they lhad to replace it all


I will. I see one of the plumbing inspectors at the gym all the time so i'll get the scoop. At this point the liability would be too great to let it go but i will confirm that. Somebody could probably get some pretty good pipe at a very reasonable price.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

AJX4 said:


> :thumbsuplease follow up with this to see if they lhad to replace it all


Apparently the "time stamp" is not required. So a couple of the inspectors were slightly embarrassed.

I'm glad they gave the outfit some trouble. Out of state GC, with out of state subs, drop shipping material from china, and when the doors open they'll be looking for support from the community. Screw them.


----------

